# Milk Foaming/Steaming Jug



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Just looking to purchase a Motta milk jug and unsure of size for lattes, cappucino, etc. Has anybody used these? Are they any good? Are they good for Latte art?

I was looking at the 35cl jug but after conversion that is 12oz of milk. If a latte at 12 oz is made, in 2oz of coffee, that leaves 10oz of microfoamed milk in the jug. Would this be big enough?I think it would be but don't want to undersize if I don't need to for the extra quid or two.

Are there any advantages/disadvantages to using an oversized milk jug?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You would only fill the jug to the bottom of the spout, so you'd be steaming enough milk for one drink in a 350ml jug (give or take)


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah that is what I thought. I wouldn't be using 10oz of cold milk for 10oz of steamed foamed milk









I'd probably only do one at a time anyway as I would go through the espresso shot pull twice for two drinks anyway so may as well do the milk twice as it would go cold in that time wouldn't it?

What sizes does everybody else here use?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Motta - Milk Foaming Jug 35cl = £14.99

Motta - Milk Foaming Jug 50cl = £15.98

Motta - Milk Foaming Jug 75cl = £17.99

Decisions decisions...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If I'm making a double shot latte in a 10oz cup its a 350ml jug.

If making drinks for two I serve them in two 6oz cups with a single shot each, and milk steamed in a 500ml jug full to about 1cm below the spout bottom. The Classic can handle that no probs and I prefer it cos I can talk to guests instead of spending 20mins at the machine


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk for Motta jugs-- very good prices


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Mike. That's where I got them prices from


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the standard stainless 350ish ml jug as well as the motta 500 and 750.

Regarding Latte art, I think the milk texture is more important than spout shape etc so I use the 350ml every time. For one drink in a 8-10oz cup there's no need to use a bigger one.

My girlfriend likes lattes in a mug (heathen!) so I use the 500ml motta for that one. Not really sure why I bought the 750, I'm sure it'll come in handy at some point!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Think I'm just going to get the 350 for now and see how I get on.

Was going to get both so I now have an extra 15 pounds burning a hole in my pocket! Hehe


----------

